# Best value bulk QD?



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve used Megs last touch in the past and it’s been good as you can dilute it down so it lasts longer. Which other ones do people use that go a long way and give great results?
Thanks


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

wyliss said:


> I've used Megs last touch in the past and it's been good as you can dilute it down so it lasts longer. Which other ones do people use that go a long way and give great results?
> Thanks


Interested in the answers here - I was thinking of getting Megs last touch, but in end don't think it was what I was after, so be interesting to see what gets suggested - presume your after 5L...


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes 5L. It’s only for after basic washes. Meg’s LT is good but I got that years ago so was wondering if anything new was on the market. 
Sonax BSD??? 
Saw some reviews on that and you can 50/50 it.


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

BSD is nice, people mostly mix it because of its "harder to apply" properties. Personally I tried it mixed with CHG V07, really liked the whole thing, from applying to finish. You can get both in gallon bottles, which should last you a while if mixed together. Another one which comes to mind is P&S Beadmaker, also available in gallon (although someone might say its more of a sealant type of product).


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve got Bead Maker but that works out too expensive for lots of washes. I’d only use that for special jobs 
Cheers


----------



## CharliesTTS (Jan 30, 2018)

Not sure what your budget is but what about hydrophobe retailer £21.99 (£19.80 with DW10) for 5l delivered or Si02 gloss detailer (£23.40 with code) both by detailed on line?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

I'm currently using bh qd. You can dilute it right down and it's a great finish.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Budget is around the same price for Megs LT so £30 approximately 
Cheers



CharliesTTS said:


> Not sure what your budget is but what about hydrophobe retailer £21.99 (£19.80 with DW10) for 5l delivered or Si02 gloss detailer (£23.40 with code) both by detailed on line?


----------



## Typeroz (Jan 10, 2016)

Dodo juice qd is around £20 for 5l


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

Auto Finesse Finale can be had at car parts 4 less 5l £23


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Compo said:


> Auto Finesse Finale can be had at car parts 4 less 5l £23


I'm not a big AF fan but Finale is actually pretty decent IMO!


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

What do you want from a QD?

- If protection then P&S Bead maker or Meguiars X-press spray wax - 1 gallon
- If lubrication while drying you can try Serious performance ultra gloss clean detailer. It mixes into a gallon of water
- If light cleaning & protection you can use whichever rinseless shampoo with wax (ONR W&W, Meguiars rinse free express wash&wax) Mix 60ml into 1l water and you are good to go...these are definitely budget kings.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Mainly for after drying and to also add some bling and a little protection. Thanks for the info :thumb:



A&J said:


> What do you want from a QD?
> 
> - If protection then P&S Bead maker or Meguiars X-press spray wax - 1 gallon
> - If lubrication while drying you can try Serious performance ultra gloss clean detailer. It mixes into a gallon of water
> - If light cleaning & protection you can use whichever rinseless shampoo with wax (ONR W&W, Meguiars rinse free express wash&wax) Mix 60ml into 1l water and you are good to go...these are definitely budget kings.


----------



## Compo (Jul 22, 2010)

minimadmotorman said:


> I'm not a big AF fan but Finale is actually pretty decent IMO!


 Love using Finale, gives the finish i want quick. Ive tried loads of QD's in the past but keep going back to Finale and at this price no brainer for my 10L bought.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

Mainly for drying whilst also providing a little protection and also bling.
:thumb:

What about Serious Performance Ultra Gloss Show Detailer V3 ?
Both the SP products are good value.



A&J said:


> What do you want from a QD?
> 
> - If protection then P&S Bead maker or Meguiars X-press spray wax - 1 gallon
> - If lubrication while drying you can try Serious performance ultra gloss clean detailer. It mixes into a gallon of water
> - If light cleaning & protection you can use whichever rinseless shampoo with wax (ONR W&W, Meguiars rinse free express wash&wax) Mix 60ml into 1l water and you are good to go...these are definitely budget kings.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I had a small sample of SP v3 and yeah I liked it but it was used on a really small scale so my experience with it is limited whereass the standard SP QD I bought and made a gallon of QD that served me really well to remove some fingerprints, light dust and it also served as a really good clay lubricant. You cant go wrong with SP QD.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

Just commented on this on the Bulk buy thread.

KC FSE comes in 10ltr and my favourite QD. 
Not only does it leave a really good finish, water spots are a thing of the past too:thumb:


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I have KC GS and its excellent!
I was thinking about FSE but its £84 for 10L.


----------



## minimadmotorman (Mar 18, 2012)

Yep! I deffo can't knock Finale, especially for the cost!



Compo said:


> Love using Finale, gives the finish i want quick. Ive tried loads of QD's in the past but keep going back to Finale and at this price no brainer for my 10L bought.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

I’ve bought the SP QD. £13 on eBay with free delivery. Bargain.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

wyliss said:


> I've bought the SP QD. £13 on eBay with free delivery. Bargain.


Post up your thoughts - was that for 5L ?


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

Do you want to avoid drying first, if so pick a polymer. Some QD like the dodo dont play nice on wet cars unless you by their specific product for drying

As mentioned before Carplan trade valet stuff is £6 for 5L at the minute from amazon, which is unbeatable by any other. Yes it wont last months but in my daily driver test it makes it to the next wash, especially if theres something on it already like NXT paste as on mine. Ill be using NEAT BSD to seal then every wash dry down with Demon shine/trade valet.


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

wyliss said:


> I've bought the SP QD. £13 on eBay with free delivery. Bargain.


Nice find, im sticking that one in my 'todo' list - copy of megs quick detailer
still looking for the megs xpress wax copy, USA have plenty but not much here yet bulk and cheap other than carplan


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

It comes concentrated and dilutes up to 3.78L. American gallon.
I used this stuff over 10 years ago and its still superb!
Whilst car is wet, spray on, leave to dwell and then dry car with quality drying towel.
Job done.
May get the Gloss Detailer in concentrate as that does the above but leaves behind a shinier finish and some protection.
:thumb:



Andyblue said:


> Post up your thoughts - was that for 5L ?


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I mean i did this 3 weeks ago, been through all manner of rain storms and mud on the car, but it just slides off - better than most of my paste waxes


----------



## NorthantsPete (May 18, 2016)

I always get frustrated where QD becomes a spray wax and vice versa... many advertise the protection but not cleaning ability and vice versa... some say "adds gloss" ... great so is that protective?

very confusing.. even the detailer range of meguirs which is no nonsense and has so many off label uses have about 5 detailers or dressings.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

NorthantsPete said:


> very confusing.. even the detailer range of meguirs which is no nonsense and has so many off label uses have about 5 detailers or dressings.


I've started using Megs LT on the house windows, so much easier than bucket, water, squeegee, scrim (or mf), particularly for 1st floor windows.....


----------

